# [SOLVED] localhost question



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm working on a website for myself and I wasn't sure about some things I wanted on it.

I am using Microsoft WebMatrix which allows me to view the website via a localhost:xxxxx link provided in WebMatrix.

Is it possible to get an address made so that another person from a different computer can view the web-site without it being uploaded to a host?

I tried using my IP address and the series of numbers following the localhost as a port number, but I was not able to access anything from my phone (the phone was using it's own network, and not the router I have attached to my computer.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

I do not have a ton of knowledge on this but i do not believe he can view it.

You could share the source with him and he could view it locally or you could use some client like teamviewer to share it.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

Is there any way I can host it on my computer, just long enough for a friend to check it out?

I have a site already hosted, but I don't want to mess with the site because I would probably have to delete the database of the old site and then mess with the file structure on the remote server----with my limited knowledge, it probably would not end well.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

if you could upload it to your remote server you could just create a folder for example "test" upload everything then have him drive his browser to yourdomain.com/test.

Assuming your website uses no DB it should work.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

I'll give that a try----

sounds like it may work

Thanks Laxer


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: localhost question*

Hi,

Why don't you use a program like the one from DynDNS, or No-IP. This will allow you to view the website from any computer anywhere in the world.

Cheers!


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

just set up a dyndns address

Is there anything I need to adjust on my computer to have it hosted--- firewall for example?

Is there any port forwarding I have to adjust on the router so that my computer picks up the request?


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

Well, it turns out that before I can worry about the router and firewall, I have to publish it somehow.

I'm using Microsoft WebMatrix.

In order to publish it, Web Deploy and FTP are my 2 options

Web Deploy:

a server is requested as well as a destination URL---

When viewing through WebMatrix the URL is hxxp://localhost:14634

I have tried using my ISP IP address as the server with no luck. Destination URL is hxxp://localhost:14634


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: localhost question*

And I also have to get some hosting software--- bummer

will be reading more on this tonight


----------

